# The Indigo/Crystal Children



## Microdizzey (May 20, 2008)

*"The Indigo phenomenon has been recognized as one of the most exciting changes in human nature ever documented in society. The Indigo label describes the energy pattern of human behavior which exists in over 95% of the children born in the last 10 years &#8230; This phenomena is happening globally and eventually the Indigos will replace all other colors. As small children, Indigo&#8217;s are easy to recognize by their unusually large, clear eyes. Extremely bright, precocious children with an amazing memory and a strong desire to live instinctively, these children of the next millennium are sensitive, gifted souls with an evolved consciousness who have come here to help change the vibrations of our lives and create one land, one globe and one species. They are our bridge to the future."

*so this is one of those new age theories being thrown around. there's a lot of information about this stuff but no real scientific studies so don't take it seriously.

anyways people think that we're going through another stage in evolution. and the reason this caught my interest, is because i've been feeling a change in consciousness with myself lately. i feel like something is changing in the world.

anybody know about this new age belief?


----------



## bobharvey (May 21, 2008)

Eckhart Tolle thinks there will be massive amounts of people spontaneously awakening in the near future. It is the next step in our evolution.


----------



## rev3la7ion (May 25, 2008)

You know if you dissect that part for part, it's basically a over generalization of this generation... Most of us aren't that intelligent and the ones that are realize what the past 100 years has done to our society and we don't want to stand for it anymore.

Change is needed and it's coming. But not soon enough...


----------



## sarah22 (May 28, 2008)

essentially the indigos are here to help the rest of society thru the transition...going from the way modern society is today...to the ways of the "new world" come 2012. im an indigo...and trust me...its not just a generalization of this generation. i know lots of people my age who arent indigo at all...theres just something different about an indigo...its kinda hard to explain...we just think differently...and experience things in a different way...


----------



## Microdizzey (May 28, 2008)

yea man i had my brother's read through some stuff to see if they were indigos as well, but only a few things relate to them.

in my case, it all relates to me 100%, which is why i haven't thrown the idea away yet. it's just too weird.



i've been trying to find other people. friends who have an unexplainable connection to me unlike other friends. but since everyones so damn zombied into this material world, they consider this stuff fantasy and non sense. they don't understand anything beyond what they're told...


----------



## sbhs171 (Nov 6, 2008)

ha didnt expect to see this on here...

but yea, im a crystalline child, it is a very tough thing to explain, but in a nutshell u are in tune with other people's, as well as your own body, along with nature, its hard to describe...

but i see no reason to fear it, as the say, there the bringers of the light to help bring in the energy of the new earth around 2012


----------



## sarah22 (Nov 6, 2008)

sbhs171 said:


> ha didnt expect to see this on here...
> 
> but yea, im a crystalline child, it is a very tough thing to explain, but in a nutshell u are in tune with other people's, as well as your own body, along with nature, its hard to describe...
> 
> but i see no reason to fear it, as the say, there the bringers of the light to help bring in the energy of the new earth around 2012


i dont fear being indigo/crystalline at all...i see it as a precious gift...we've been chosen...dont think for one second that u just randomly happened to be a crystal...we were chosen for this...im not exactly sure by who...the cosmic forces or something...but there are reasons as to why every indigo is an indigo...or crystal...etc. i feel honoured to be chosen as someone to help mankind...so honoured


----------



## Big P (Nov 6, 2008)

dont think your too special guys u will soon be dead as well as your children and grandchildren and some others that come long after you will think the same about themselves.


----------



## natmoon (Nov 8, 2008)

The Tomorrow People


----------



## jackonthebox (Nov 10, 2008)

why is it that I don't believe this at all?


----------



## sarah22 (Nov 10, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> why is it that I don't believe this at all?


some people just havent awakened yet...the world is slowly starting to shift and things are gonna start making more sense in the next few years...lots of people dont believe it...but thats just because some people are more skeptical than others


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 10, 2008)

i feel honoured to be chosen as someone to help mankind...







so honoured


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a plaid child.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2008)

[youtube]PXc9LBDMBw8[/youtube]


----------



## Dfunk (Nov 12, 2008)

I believe that this Indigo/Crystal child phenomenom is just a way of someone making money. I've looked into it & some people are making books & other things. It's just a way to make money. I have many of these qualities they speak of myself & I'm sure many other do as well. I don't view myself as an Indigo although according to them I should. I simply KNOW that I understand myself & the world around me. Does this make me special? I don't think so. "We are all the same decaying organic matter." - Fight Club - Now that's a great film! The Indigo/Crystal thing is just a belief very similar to religion - no way to prove or disprove it. Believe what you want just don't try to force another to do the same. Some people NEED something to believe in to help them get through life & all it's experiences. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Microdizzey (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, this indigo stuff is nonsense.

BUT we are definitely going through a shift, a transition. It's not just select people, it's everyone. Everybody will eventually change, and many are in the process right now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

i always called it "common sense".


----------



## Microdizzey (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the best word to describe it would be *evolution*.


----------



## jackonthebox (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the best way to describe it would be *ridiculous*


----------



## Gutter (Nov 16, 2008)

Its cool micro, they'll all notice soon.


----------



## pokey (Nov 16, 2008)

I gotta agree with jack. I think if anything it's only due to social changes and technological advancement. Although studies have shown that the younger generation is as a whole losing their ability to accurately read people's emotions and audio/visual communication cues. I am supposedly part of this group, but I think it's a crock.


----------



## Microdizzey (Nov 16, 2008)

Right. There is a philosophy encouraged and supported by many world leaders. It's called Eugenics, and it's quite disturbing in it's full form.

Here's a quote from Wiki:


> *Eugenics* is a social philosophy which advocates the improvement of human hereditary traits through various forms of intervention.[2] Throughout history, eugenics has been regarded by its various advocates as a social responsibility, an enlightened stance of a society, meant to create healthier, stronger and/or more intelligent people, to save resources, and lessen human suffering. Earlier proposed means of achieving these goals focused on selective breeding, while modern ones focus on prenatal testing, genetic counseling, birth control, in vitro fertilization, and genetic engineering. Opponents argue that eugenics is a temptation to the power hungry and is thus notably subject to corruption. Historically, some eugenics advocates have used it as a justification for state-sponsored discrimination, forced sterilization of persons deemed genetically defective, the killing of institutionalized populations, and genocide, such as during the Holocaust.
> The modern field and term were first formulated by Sir Francis Galton in 1883,[3] drawing on the recent work of his cousin Charles Darwin. From its inception eugenics was supported by prominent people, including H. G. Wells, Woodrow Wilson, Theodore Roosevelt, Emile Zola, George Bernard Shaw, John Maynard Keynes, William Keith Kellogg, Margaret Sanger, Winston Churchill, and Sidney Webb.[4][5][6] G. K. Chesterton was an early critic of the philosophy of eugenics, expressing this opinion in his book, _Eugenics and Other Evils_. Eugenics became an academic discipline at many colleges and universities, and received funding from many sources.[7] Three International Eugenics Conferences presented a global venue for eugenicists with meetings in 1912 in London, and in 1921 and 1932 in New York. Eugenic policies were first implemented in the early 1900s in the United States.[8] Later, in the 1920s and 30s, the eugenic policy of sterilizing certain mental patients was implemented in a variety of other countries, including Belgium,[9] Brazil,[10] Canada,[11] and Sweden,[12] among others. The scientific reputation of eugenics started to decline in the 1930s, a time when Ernst Rüdin used eugenics as a justification for the racial policies of Nazi Germany, and when proponents of eugenics among scientists and thinkers prompted a backlash in the public. Nevertheless, the second largest known eugenics program, created by social democrats in Sweden, continued until 1975.[12]
> Since the postwar period, both the public and the scientific communities have associated eugenics with Nazi abuses, such as enforced racial hygiene, human experimentation, and the extermination of undesired population groups. However, developments in genetic, genomic, and reproductive technologies at the end of the 20th century have raised many new questions and concerns about what exactly constitutes the meaning of _eugenics_ and what its ethical and moral status is in the modern era.


So would you like natural or technological evolution?
I'll stick with the naturals. 


Oh, this would also explains why the "younger generation is as a whole losing their ability to accurately read people's emotions and audio/visual communication cues"


----------



## pokey (Nov 16, 2008)

What explains it? Eugenics?


----------



## Microdizzey (Nov 16, 2008)

"Historically, some eugenics advocates have used it as a justification for state-sponsored discrimination, *forced sterilization of persons deemed genetically defective,* the *killing of institutionalized populations*, and *genocide*, such as during the Holocaust."

"Since the postwar period, both the public and the scientific communities have associated eugenics with Nazi abuses, such as *enforced racial hygiene*,* human experimentation*,and the* extermination of undesired population groups*."



You should look into the Dumbing Down of America. Tainted food, drinks, and pharmaceuticals all over the place. Cancer, among other diseases/viruses/etc has increased exponentially in the past few years.

There is crap EVERYWHERE that contains very small dosages of poisonous chemicals that can be fatal and/or produce major defects in the mind/body overtime. It's a slow extermination process going on right now. These eugenicists think the world is overpopulated and human life needs to be reduced to 500 million or lower, to keep the world clean and have more room for people (those who are worthy) to live.


You may also want to look into Codex Alimentarius. Food laws that are going to action by the end of next year. Right now Canada has a bill yet to be passed (named Bill C-51) that calls for the removal of all naturals (vitamins/minerals/etc) off the shelves in stores. And a multi million dollar fine for business owners who don't remove them when the inspector comes around.

It's in the bill, check it out.


----------



## Gutter (Nov 17, 2008)

"You should look into the Dumbing Down of America. Tainted food, drinks, and pharmaceuticals all over the place. Cancer, among other diseases/viruses/etc has increased exponentially in the past few years.

There is crap EVERYWHERE that contains very small dosages of poisonous chemicals that can be fatal and/or produce major defects in the mind/body overtime. It's a slow extermination process going on right now. These eugenicists think the world is overpopulated and human life needs to be reduced to 500 million or lower, to keep the world clean and have more room for people (those who are worthy) to live."

Only the people who live off the earth will survive. Live naturally, otherwise live with the human created poisons in you. That can't be good for the next generations.


----------



## pokey (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate trying to talk on a stoner forum XD You guys are awesome lol.

We are talking about "crystal children" here. Not Nazi-era eugenics performed by the Third Reich (did I mention Nazis? Yeah, that stuff you quoted isn't talking about anything that's happening currently) and we definitely were not talking about some Canadian bill to try and enforce cleaner natural foods and supplements. Just because it's an herb/"all natural" doesn't mean it's safe, and lots of the people selling these herbal concoctions don't properly warn consumers, nor do they sanitize and package and label their goods correctly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2008)

pokey said:


> I hate trying to talk on a stoner forum XD You guys are awesome lol.
> 
> We are talking about "crystal children" here. Not Nazi-era eugenics performed by the Third Reich (did I mention Nazis? Yeah, that stuff you quoted isn't talking about anything that's happening currently) and we definitely were not talking about some Canadian bill to try and enforce cleaner natural foods and supplements. Just because it's an herb/"all natural" doesn't mean it's safe, and lots of the people selling these herbal concoctions don't properly warn consumers, nor do they sanitize and package and label their goods correctly.


are we talking about "crystal children" or proper packaging? lol


----------



## Microdizzey (Nov 17, 2008)

pokey said:


> I hate trying to talk on a stoner forum XD You guys are awesome lol.
> 
> We are talking about "crystal children" here. Not Nazi-era eugenics performed by the Third Reich (did I mention Nazis? Yeah, that stuff you quoted isn't talking about anything that's happening currently) and we definitely were not talking about some Canadian bill to try and enforce cleaner natural foods and supplements. Just because it's an herb/"all natural" doesn't mean it's safe, and lots of the people selling these herbal concoctions don't properly warn consumers, nor do they sanitize and package and label their goods correctly.


It relates to social changes and evolution through technological advancement, which you commented on.


----------



## pokey (Nov 17, 2008)

In theory, yes, I am simply saying that there aren't any current or previous eugenics applications that the crystal children are the product of.

@ Fdd: yeah, I realized that after I posted it. Didn't feel it was worth editing though. I lambast the guy for going off topic and then just continue it myself. I 'poligize =P


----------



## natmoon (Nov 21, 2008)

All i can say in any honesty and real,actual knowledge is that we "all" have about 90% or so of our brains potential remaining relatively unused.
What is this 90% for?
What could we achieve if we could tap into it?
Why cant we tap into it?
Have we been purposefully or genetically retarded and if so for what purpose?

And finally my biggest question and one of my own personal beliefs is that this is one of the reasons why marijuana remains illegal.
Does marijuana help to unlock these portions of the brain and if so would this process become like a snowball down a mountain?


----------



## Microdizzey (Nov 21, 2008)

I was curious about that too. And the extra stuff in our DNA that is unused (can't remember what it's called).

So much brain, yet mostly unused. Why? Is there a great awakening waiting for humanity? Where we can finally live as intellectual beings and rid of our destructive habits and foolish lusts.


----------



## Gutter (Nov 21, 2008)

natmoon said:


> All i can say in any honesty and real,actual knowledge is that we "all" have about 90% or so of our brains potential remaining relatively unused.
> What is this 90% for?
> What could we achieve if we could tap into it?
> Why cant we tap into it?
> ...


Dude its more like 0.0000000000000000000000000001% of our brains.


----------



## doctorRobert (Nov 21, 2008)

actually humans do use 100%, or close to it, of their brain power. If humans were to actually use only 10% they would be severely retarded. The actual origin of this myth is from karl lashley who i think found out that 10% was the least amount of brain power that a mouse could use and still be able to function and survive minimaly.


----------



## doctorRobert (Nov 21, 2008)

but I do think that there are parts of our brain that regularly think one way and when under the right circumstances can be changed or altered, ie right brain left brain ordeal.


----------



## natrone23 (Nov 21, 2008)

You guys need seek professional help.


----------



## longbaugh (Nov 21, 2008)

natmoon said:


> All i can say in any honesty and real,actual knowledge is that we "all" have about 90% or so of our brains potential remaining relatively unused.


Sorry if I sound like a skeptic but I kinda thought that was a myth debunked by modern imaging...kinda like saying that right now as you're reading this, you're only using 5% of your muscles.

Also, wouldn't brain injuries and tumors be less serious if that were true?

I DO believe each successive generation is smarter than the last... I always see kids and think, 'wow, i didn't learn that until i was, like, five years older than that kid'. I don't think it's mystical, though, I just think that that's what humans are good at: making each successive generation smarter...better able to adapt.


----------



## natmoon (Nov 22, 2008)

I think you'll find that that's just "some" scientists opinions.
Personally i prefer to believe the other scientists,like Einstein or Eccles and according to them even saying 10% is a gross overstatement.
I have no personal scientific knowledge though its just my opinion and one of my beliefs.

The debate has never been that the whole brain has current running all the way through it and i think what many people seem to have confused is the fact that when it is said as "10% of the brain" what is actually meant is that we are basically operators of the most excellent computers going except that we are crap at using the computers we call brains and we can only use them at about 10% of their real world actual potential.

I could be wrong though......or am i


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah, we suck.


----------



## Microdizzey (Nov 22, 2008)

Now thats a brain!


----------



## natmoon (Nov 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, we suck.


Exactly,monkeys with toys.
How would you build one of those then fdd?
LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Exactly,monkeys with toys.
> How would you build one of those then fdd?
> LOL


just like they did, only better.


----------



## natmoon (Nov 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just like they did, only better.


Hahahaha,yeah lol
Are you smarter since you smoked lots of weed or dumber?
Now that is the real question


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hahahaha,yeah lol
> Are you smarter since you smoked lots of weed or dumber?
> Now that is the real question


smarter. i take the time to slow down and pay attention.


----------



## natmoon (Nov 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> smarter. i take the time to slow down and pay attention.


Yeah man,unlock your potential


----------



## Gutter (Nov 25, 2008)

You can cut a big part of the frontal lobe of the brain, without any serious changes. If you can remove a chunk of the brain without serious changes how do you know how muhc of our brain we use. Scientists have also discovered that the brain is endless, endless amount of intaking and changing, so how do you put a % on the infinite?


----------



## Dfunk (Nov 25, 2008)

Scientists have much to learn still about the human brain & it's capabilities...so do we.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Nov 25, 2008)

the only awakening that is near is the age of aquarius, which comes in 2012. Thats what the whole 2012 ordeal is about, the end of the curretn age and the beginning of the new age. Age of aquarius.

A lot of the things that you hear symbolize and directly relate to things happening in the sky, stars, moon and planets. Don't be quick to believe someones theories, read for yourself from credible sources.


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 25, 2008)

natmoon said:


> All i can say in any honesty and real,actual knowledge is that we "all" have about 90% or so of our brains potential remaining relatively unused.
> What is this 90% for?
> What could we achieve if we could tap into it?
> Why cant we tap into it?
> ...


I think there are ppl who can use some of that 90%. Maybe telekinesis, telepathy, remote viewing etc. Maybe all those things are part of it? deja-vu, or sincronicity? So much unknown? remember how the world was once flat and you'd be killed if you thought otherwise.

On the topic of crystal kids and the stats about the younger generation not being as good at communication and emotional ques etc. 
If there is something to this about them being different or more enlightened than I would say those test are like testing the carbuerator on an electric car. If they are evolved they would do these things on a higher level, maybe waves not visual ques or audible ques. these "old" forms would be more confusing to them than for us regular folk.


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, we suck.


Is that the collider at CERN? They tried it and it broke, it will be down for a few more months.


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 25, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> remember how the world was once flat and you'd be killed if you thought otherwise.


Scientists knew the world was round since Eratosthenes calculated its diameter to within 1% over 2,000 years ago. It was only the ignorant and superstitious who believed the earth was flat.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

No.Age of aquarius, which was merely used as a measure of time, begins in 2080 at the earliest estimate.http://www.accessnewage.com/Articles/astro/ageaq1.htm


bobbyboy34 said:


> the only awakening that is near is the age of aquarius, which comes in 2012. Thats what the whole 2012 ordeal is about, the end of the curretn age and the beginning of the new age. Age of aquarius.
> 
> A lot of the things that you hear symbolize and directly relate to things happening in the sky, stars, moon and planets. Don't be quick to believe someones theories, read for yourself from credible sources.


----------



## Gutter (Nov 26, 2008)

Yea the hippies predicted it way early, and as far as 2012 being the beggining of the Age of Aquarius i dont think so, however that doesnt mean 2012 isnt a catalyst of the Age of Aquarius. Its all in motion, we just have to wait. The sixties I believe was a premenition of this new age, but I could be wrong =)


----------



## wes87t (Nov 27, 2008)

You just tried to use an astrology website as the basis of your statement. Is that supposed to prove your point/theory? I don't get it.

This is the problem with the internet. People state wild fantasies as "facts" and then try and back them up with their "sources" they found via google in 5 seconds.


..........sigh............


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 27, 2008)

If you're referring to me, I just used one source out of many, to prove that 2012 is probably not the so called beginning of the age of Aquarius, if we're going by how the age was intended to be used,which is as a measure of time.I don't believe in Indigo/crystal children.None of us are special.


Stoney McFried said:


> No.Age of aquarius, which was merely used as a measure of time, begins in 2080 at the earliest estimate.http://www.accessnewage.com/Articles/astro/ageaq1.htm





wes87t said:


> You just tried to use an astrology website as the basis of your statement. Is that supposed to prove your point/theory? I don't get it.
> 
> This is the problem with the internet. People state wild fantasies as "facts" and then try and back them up with their "sources" they found via google in 5 seconds.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Nov 30, 2008)

the age of aquarius is depecited by the myan long count calendar, not the european chopped and screwed calendar.

The myan long count calendar ends the current age in dec 2012, and the new age begins which is aquarius


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 30, 2008)

The zodiac is Greek.


bobbyboy34 said:


> the age of aquarius is depecited by the myan long count calendar, not the european chopped and screwed calendar.
> 
> The myan long count calendar ends the current age in dec 2012, and the new age begins which is aquarius


----------



## Gutter (Dec 1, 2008)

Lmao >_<

bbbuuuurrrnnnn!!!!!


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 1, 2008)

i must be getting things mixed up, itso k, astrology isn't my major anyways...smoke one


----------



## Gutter (Dec 2, 2008)

Its cool man, it happens.


----------

